# About.com- What Other Health Problems Do You Have?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last week, I discussed some research that talked about the importance of telling your IBS story. In line with that, I offer you my newest Real Life Tips and Tales question:


What Other Health Problems Are You Dealing With Alongside Your IBS?

As you may know, people with IBS seem to be at higher risk for other health problems. Here you can share your experience in regard to other health problems and find out how other people cope when they have more than one health problem at a time.

Sometimes your symptoms don't warrant another diagnosis, but they are vexing all the same. Read what other symptoms IBS patients deal with:


What Other Symptoms Do You Have?


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

What Other Health Problems Do You Have? originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Friday, November 27th, 2009 at 05:25:10.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

